# fregar / lavar



## rpicheme

What is the difference between "fregar" and "limpiar"? Can they be used interchangeably? Is it a regional difference?

Cual es la diferencia entre "fregar" y "lavar"? Puedes cambiar una palabra de la otra? Es una diferencia de region?


----------



## Tatzingo

rpicheme said:
			
		

> What is the difference between "fregar" and "limpiar"? Can they be used interchangeably? Is it a regional difference?
> 
> Cual es la diferencia entre "fregar" y "lavar"? Puedes cambiar una palabra de la otra? Es una diferencia de region?



Hi,

This is my understanding;

Limpiar - to clean (general)
fregar - to clean (dishes only), as in "to do the dishes/to wash up"
lavar - to wash (clothes/car... etc)

Hope that helps.

Tatz.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Yo uso "fregar" para lavar los platos, vasos, etc.
Uso "limpiar" para limpiar el piso y la casa en general.
Uso "lavar" para la ropa.

Saludos
SM


----------



## Maruja14

Al menos en España:

Fregar -> siempre con agua y normalmente se friegan los platos, el suelo... Imagínate lo que sueles hacer con un estropajo o una fregona, si no usas alguna cosa de estas, no es fregar.

Limpiar -> puede ser con agua o no. Es la palabra más general. Nosotros solemos usarla para limpiar el polvo, los cristales, pasar la aspiradora...

Lavar -> Siempre con agua, lavamos la ropa, nos lavamos las manos, aunque puede servir para lavar los platos (mejor fregar en este caso)

Lo que no se puede es fregar la ropa, las manos...


----------



## natasha2000

Tampoco se pueden fregar fruta o verdura, sino se lavan.


----------



## María Madrid

To me fregar and lavar imply using water. Limpiar doesn't, even if it doesn't exclude the possibility. Similar to wash and clean.

Lavavajillas: both the product and the dishwasher
Lavadora: washing machine
Limpieza en seco: Dry cleaning.
Limpiacristales: window cleaner
With fruit or vegetables you can say both limpiar and lavar. Lavar means just rinsing, limpiar both rinsing and removing non edible parts, etc.

Hope this helps. Saludos,


----------



## Katiamie

*fregar:*
1. Restregar con fuerza una cosa con otra. 
2. Limpiar algo restregándolo con un estropajo, un cepillo, etc., empapado en agua y jabón u otro líquido adecuado. 
to rub, scrub 

*Limpiar:*
Quitar la suciedad o inmundicia de algo.
to clean 

*Lavar:*
Limpiar algo con agua u otro líquido.
to wash

Espero esto te ayude!!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Excelentes las explicaciones de Maruja y María.  ¡Son mejores maestras que yo!
Saludos
SM


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Yo, de Argentina, Buenos Aires, uso: lavar la ropa, cabello, el perro, el auto, etc.
Limpiar: un traje en la tintorería, el piso, hacer limpieza general (no digo lavado general, por ejemplo).
Fregar: este verbo lo uso muy poco.

Saludos limpitos, lavados y fregados.


----------



## ednalaura

María Madrid said:
			
		

> To me fregar and lavar imply using water. Limpiar doesn't, even if it doesn't exclude the possibility. Similar to wash and clean.
> 
> Lavavajillas: both the product and the dishwasher
> Lavadora: washing machine
> Limpieza en seco: Dry cleaning.
> Limpiacristales: window cleaner
> With fruit or vegetables you can say both limpiar and lavar. Lavar means just rinsing, limpiar both rinsing and removing non edible parts, etc.
> 
> Hope this helps. Saludos,


 
rinsing should be enjuagar
wash with soap : lavar con jabón
rinse with water: enjuagar con agua


----------



## Moritzchen

No se puede usar "fragar" para lavar ropa?


----------



## araceli

Sí, fregar la ropa está bien dicho, puedes lavar la ropa sin fregarla o resfregarla.
Fregar una mancha, por ejemplo.
Ver diccionario: www.rae.es


----------



## mazbook

Tampoco no se pueden usar "fregar" en México porque la mayoría de los usados son groseros.


----------



## Moritzchen

mazbook said:
			
		

> Tampoco no se pueden usar "fregar" en México porque la mayoría de los usadosusos son groseros.


----------



## Fortino

Y palabras para los platos?

Yo he escuchado trastes, vasijas (sp?)

Otros?


----------



## Moritzchen

Bueno, vasijas no sé, tal vez vajilla. Lavar los trastos y parece que en México es lavar los trastes (que para mí es lavar las colas).


----------



## Gato_Gordo

mazbook said:
			
		

> Tampoco no se pueden usar "fregar" en México porque la mayoría de los usados son groseros.



*Claro que se puede! *fregar significa *restregar *en todos los casos, coloquialmente se usa para decir *dar lata, molestar o lastimar* pero siempre se puede sustituir por restregar.

Algunas personas usan fregar como palabra altisonante, pero no por éso la gente decente evita usarla en el día a día. ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## shoam

FREGAR en Argentina implica limpiar o lavar pero con un esfuerzo inusual. FREGAR es para algo MUY sucio, que da mucho trabajo. O, tambien, cuando alguien se queja que lava / limpia demasiado.


----------



## shoam

en RESUMEN...
muchas palabras se usan muy distinto dependiendo del pais o la region.

Cuando estaba trabajando en Ecuador, una vez dije que me habia ido a TIRAR un ratito al sol. En Argentina TIRARSE es acostarse, ponerse horizontal. En Ecuador o en Colombia, no, es medio feo. Es otra cosa. 
Todos a las carcajadas.

MI intencion es ilustrar como las palabras se entienden BIEN distinto en paises donde todos hablamos espanol/castellano y nada mas.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

> En Argentina TIRARSE es acostarse, ponerse horizontal. En Ecuador o en Colombia, no, es medio feo. Es otra cosa



En México también ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## mazbook

Gracias por sus correciones, Moritzchen.  Necesito mucho.

Probablemente tengo demasiados amigos malos, Gato_Gordo.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

*"No se puede tener demasiados amigos" y "no hay algo como un mal amigo"...*

...así que debes estar solo ( ´ー｀)―♪

No, no te creas, saludos hasta Mazatlán ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## María Madrid

ednalaura said:
			
		

> rinsing should be enjuagar
> wash with soap : lavar con jabón
> rinse with water: enjuagar con agua


Lamento contradecirte pero en España no decimos enjuagar la verdura, sino lavarla. En cuanto a enjuagar con agua, no sé cómo enjuagar si no es con agua. Saludos,


----------



## tia_tula

una pregunta fuera del tema:

who the hell is this *diegodbs*. He deleted messages from 6 people in this thread (page 1). My comment had to do with a regional use of fregar, which is definitely connected to the subject we are discussing. 
Unfortunately, I couldn´t read the other 5, they were just gone... can someone tell me how can this happen? I am very curious.


----------



## lforestier

Es muy comun en mi casa usar fregar como sinonimo de lavar los platos. El lugar donde hago eso se llama fregadero.


----------



## pickypuck

lforestier said:
			
		

> Es muy comun en mi casa usar fregar como sinonimo de lavar los platos. El lugar donde hago eso se llama fregadero.


 
En la mía también ^_^

En cuanto a lo que se lava, por estos lares se dice "lavar/fregar la loza", "lavar/fregar los cacharros"...

¡Olé!


----------



## Daddyo

Monnik said:


> Yo tengo una pregunta un tanto ligada a este tema.   He entrado porque tengo que traducir al inglés la frase *tallar la ropa*, que es lo que la gente hace cuando lava a mano, precisamente, en un *fregadero*.
> 
> Entiendo que puedo usar *wash by hand* y quedo libre de pecado, pero tebgi curiosidad... ¿Existe algún equivalente a *tallar *que se pueda utilizar en este mismo contexto?  Me refiero a la acción per se.
> 
> Un saludo a todos...



You could also go for "handwash", and that should be good enough to indicate that you won't do it in a machine. I don't think there's much more that can be done to imply the action of laundering the clothes by hand. I mean, scrub them, sure, but you'll need a brush or a few stones by the riverside.

Anyway, good luck, and nice to see another member of the Frente Unido de Defeños.

D.


----------



## Monnik

Daddyo... I believe the Frente will never cease to exist...  Thank you for your answer... You were quick!  While you posted your answer I decided to open a new thread instead, because I figured it was going to be one of those people might not pay much attention to because of how many answers there were to the original post...  But, that'll teach me.

Gracias


----------



## Mafelo505

Maruja14 said:


> Al menos en España:
> 
> Lo que no se puede es fregar la ropa, las manos...


 
No sé si es que en España no se usa la expresión, o que ha caído en desuso con el avance de la tecnología (léase lavadoras), pero sí puedes *fregar la ropa*, que es lo que hacían antiguamente las lavanderas restregándola contra las piedras en el río o más recientemente contra la tabla de lavar.

También puedes *fregarte las manos*, cuando están muy sucias, con un cepillo y abundante jabón.

Saludos


----------



## Daddyo

Monnik said:


> Daddyo... I believe the Frente will never cease to exist...  Thank you for your answer... You were quick!  While you posted your answer I decided to open a new thread instead, because I figured it was going to be one of those people might not pay much attention to because of how many answers there were to the original post...  But, that'll teach me.
> 
> Gracias



No problem-o. As we say down here, little lady: "That'll _*learn*_ ya!"


----------



## María Madrid

Mafelo505 said:


> No sé si es que en España no se usa la expresión, o que ha caído en desuso con el avance de la tecnología (léase lavadoras), pero sí puedes *fregar la ropa*, que es lo que hacían antiguamente las lavanderas restregándola contra las piedras en el río o más recientemente contra la tabla de lavar.
> 
> También puedes *fregarte las manos*, cuando están muy sucias, con un cepillo y abundante jabón.
> 
> Saludos


 
Efectivamente, no usamos fregar en ese sentido ya que, como explica la definición de la RAE, fregar implica una cierta contundencia, nada aconsejable para unas delicadas manos, por muy sucias que estén. Tampoco es habitual restregar con intensidad la ropa con un cepillo, salvo casos muy extremos. Hay lavadoras, los detergentes han mejorado mucho... me cuesta creer que alguien siga usando tablas de lavar. Ahora se venden como objeto decorativo. En general, aquí lavamos manos y ropa, fregamos platos y suelos y limpiamos ventanas y habitaciones. Saludos, 

*fregar**.*(Del lat. _fricāre_, frotar, restregar).

*1.* tr. Restregar con fuerza una cosa con otra.
*2.* tr. Limpiar algo restregándolo con un estropajo, un cepillo, etc., empapado en agua y jabón u otro líquido adecuado.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Daddyo

tia_tula said:


> una pregunta fuera del tema:
> 
> who the hell is this *diegodbs*. He deleted messages from 6 people in this thread (page 1). My comment had to do with a regional use of fregar, which is definitely connected to the subject we are discussing.
> Unfortunately, I couldn´t read the other 5, they were just gone... can someone tell me how can this happen? I am very curious.



I wanna take this one. 
diegodbs is one of the major grammar deities of the forums, a good friend to orderly forer@s and the scourge of unruly and ungrammatical posters. 
Also, he's one of the moderators of these forums, and one of the most highly regarded members.


----------



## Mafelo505

María
Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que usualmente lavamos la ropa a mano o en la lavadora (la tabla de lavar la jubilamos en casa hace más de 40 años) y nos lavamos las manos suavemente sin restregar mucho para no dañar nuestra delicada piel.

Sin embargo, a veces aún debemos fregar con un cepillo alguna prenda muy sucia o manchada y las personas que realizan trabajos manuales, en contacto con grasas y suciedades de todo tipo, suelen lavarse las manos fregándoselas con abundante jabón, detergente o, inclusive, aserrín y querosén.

Pero tienes razón, no es lo habitual. 

Saludos


----------



## DCPaco

Fregar = scour (or scrub) from fricare (like friction)

In my part of Mexico, we sometimes like to scour (fregar) the whites when they get dingy and we keep a "fregadero" in the washing room...where you can aggressively scour the whites.  We also do this to jeans...this is the best way to get the whites clean (cleaning tip now!)--cuando están percudidos.

Lavar is pretty much regular washing....but I agree with Shoam.


----------



## DCPaco

What I'm curious about is whether people, other than Mexicans, use expressions like:  Ya lo mandaste a la fregada!  Con una fregada!  Friégalo, para que veas como te va.  Te van a fregar!


----------



## Heredianista

Dear members,
You can find other definitions (and idiomatic usages) of "fregar" here:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=8527142#post8527142
Best,
H.


----------

